# تعريف هندسة الانتاج



## egypttuningcentre (7 يناير 2010)

*مهندس الانتاج هو المهندس المسؤول عن عمليات الانتاج التي تتم بداخل المصنع يعني المسئول عن جدولة 

الانتاج وعمل ال Process Planning لاي منتج وايضا صيانة هذة الماكينات .

وكمان تصميم المنتجات الجديدة و عمل تعديلات علي المنتجات القديمة .

علشان كدة مهندس الانتاج لازم يبقي ملم بعمليات التصنيع من خراطة و فريزة و قشط و ثقب و عمليات تشكيل المعادن زي الدرفلة والسحب العميق والسحب العادي و البثق و عمل الاسطمبات وطبعا الكلام دة التقليدي وكمان عمليات التصنيع الغير تقليدية .

الي انا قلتة دة للمهندس العادي الخريج ولو كان فية تخصص لكن طبعا مفيش حاجة اسمها تخصص المهندس لو عايز يشتغل شغل ميكانيكا قوي بياخد كورسات قوي من انتقال حرارة لموائع لالات اختراق وكدة ولو هيشغل شغل ميكاترونك كورسين كنترول وميكروكنترولر ويبقي زي الفل .

وطبعا كدة هيسال ازاي اشتغل في البترول 
اقولة حاجة واحدة بلاش الحفظ الناس كلها حفظة ان البترول احسن حاجة يا جماعة احسن حاجة هيا الحاجة الي انت هتبقي فيها حلو بس بردوا هقول الي عايز يشتغل في البترول ياخد كورسات قوي وكنترول وان شاء الله هنزل قايمة بالكورسات المهمة 

علي فكرة في مجلات كتير حلوة زي المعدات الثقيلة و ال sheet metal و Designing عمتا الي عايز اي استفسار انا تحت امرة *


----------



## مؤيد الشريف (8 يناير 2010)

تقبل مروري


----------



## جاسر (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

موضوع سهل ومفيد وواضح , ويا ليت استخدمت اللغة الفصحى البسيطة

وفقك الله ونفع بك


----------



## ود الشبيلية (2 مارس 2010)

سلمت اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## enghase (19 يونيو 2013)

طب ممكن اسال سوال
لو انا كنت حابب اشتغل فى شركه توشيبا ايه الكورسات المطلوبه منى علما بانى فى السنه التالته قسم انتاج هندسه شبرا


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## عمراياد (25 يوليو 2013)

*هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي هو فرع الهندسة الذي يهتم بالعلوم التي تخدم فن التصميم الميكانيكي وعمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع المختلفة، وكل ما يخدم ذلك في الأساس كالتخطيط والتصميم والتصنيع والتجميع والاختبار والفحص والتحليل والمعالجة والتطوير للحصول على أفضل قيمة مقابل أقل تكلفة.

و يعطى هذا التخصص الهندسي مسميات عدة كهندسة الدقة كما في اليابان و هندسة التصنيع أو الهندسة الصناعية في الولايات المتحدة.​*


----------



## عمراياد (25 يوليو 2013)

enghase قال:


> طب ممكن اسال سوال
> لو انا كنت حابب اشتغل فى شركه توشيبا ايه الكورسات المطلوبه منى علما بانى فى السنه التالته قسم انتاج هندسه شبرا



ياخي شركة توشيبا فيها منتجات عديده وانت في اي مجال سوف تعمل 
انصحك بان تسال احد العاملين فيها عن نوع العمل 

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

_شكرا لك_


----------



## محمد الأشمونى (15 يوليو 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نظرا لكثره التسؤالات عن معني قسم هندسه االانتاج ساحاول جاهده باذن الله ان ابسط الصوره عن هذا القسم بكلمات بسيطه موجزه مختصره عن القسم من حيث اقسامه المختلفه ووظيفه كل قسم ومن يجد اي اضافه لديه لتبسيط الامر اكثر فليتفضل بوضع مالديه من معلومات*

*اولا قسم هندسه الانتاج هو احد اقسام الهندسه الميكانيكيه وينقسم نفسه الي قسمين*
*1-التصميم الميكانيكى*
*أ‌- **تصميم الماكينات*
*ب‌- **المنظومات الديناميكية و الإهتزازات*
*ج- ميكانيكا الهياكل و تحليل الإنهيار*

*2-الإنتاج و المواد + مقدمة للهندسة الصناعية*
*أ‌- **تشغيل المعادن*
*ب‌- **تشكيل المعادن*
*ج- سباكة المعادن*
*د- تكنولوجيا اللحام*
*هـ- المواد الهندسية (البنيه و الاختبارات و القياسات)*
*و- الهندسة الصناعية (بحوث العمليات و الإقتصاد الهندسى و الجودة)*



*اتممت بحمد الله وفضله وارجو ان اكون قدرت اوصل ولو معلومه بسيطه جدا ابتغاء فضل الله ورحمته علي فكره التقسيم ده بجامعه القاهرة ويوجد اختلاف كبير عن الجامعات الاخري** فهناك فرق بين*
*· **تصميم و انتاج*
*· **انتاج*
*· **هندسة التصنيع *
*· **الهندسة الصناعية و الإنتاج*
*· **أما الهندسة الصناعية بهذا المسمى شيء آخر لا ينتمى إلى الميكانيكا الإ من بعي حسب التوصيف الأمريكي للتخصصات الهندسية وينصب إهتمامة الأساسى على الجوانب التنظيمية و المالية و الإدارية على العكس من ميكانيكا الإنتاج اهتمامة الأكبر على الجوانب الفنية .*


----------

